# DTG cost of printing per shirt??



## High5 (May 25, 2007)

Like many others, I'm looking into buying a DTG printer for small runs, but I haven't been able to find anything posted on cost per shirt. Now I know this depends on colors & size of print. But, lets just say on a white shirt 12x12 image, two colors (red & black), what would one guess the cost per shirt to be ?? 

And then of course the other question, dark shirt, two color, printing with white & red ink??

Thanks for your time.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Maybe 20c-40c. The real cost is when you have to print with white ink. A 10" solid round with 2 passes of white and one of color runs about $4.50 for ink and takes a few minutes to print.


----------



## High5 (May 25, 2007)

Thanks for the reply, I knew from what I had read in other areas that the white print is the biggest issue & cost. I appreciate your time & sharing the info. Be back soon.

High-5


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

binki said:


> Maybe 20c-40c. The real cost is when you have to print with white ink. A 10" solid round with 2 passes of white and one of color runs about $4.50 for ink and takes a few minutes to print.


That's just about right.


----------



## FloridaGraphics (May 31, 2007)

Dual CMYK for the win! But really, I will be so glad when they get the white printing down more and the coagulation issues nipped in the bud.


----------

